

Ask HN: What features/functionality do you want in an online payments service? - retube

There's a lot of Paypal bashing that goes on, much it would seem legitimate/justified. If you could design a new paypal equivalent, what features and/or functionality would you include?
======
rlpb
What I think I'd like most is the ability to speak to someone with the power
to overturn a stupid decision if _they_ want to cut _me_ off due to fraud
concerns. If this were possible, I get the impression that most horror stories
that we hear wouldn't exist. I understand that customer service costs money,
so I can forgo the need for a phone hotline for anything else.

This would cost them a few phone calls per year for a small proportion of
their customers. The money I pay in commission should easily be able to pay
for this; and if they need to limit this ability to established customers then
so be it.

I've not had a problem yet, but I fear that it's just a matter of
probabilities. This perception that I have should not be, and I think that it
makes it clear that there is a problem.

------
Travis
Transparency. The biggest complaint I hear about these places is that they
aren't transparent in anything -- from reasoning behind their prices, to the
resolution of conflicts.

~~~
staunch
I wonder if someone couldn't set up a company to create a nicer interface to
PayPal support the same way that AAA does for the DMV...

------
zbruhnke
micro-transaction possibilities ... obviously this would have to be worked out
with banking institutions (how, I do not know) but I believe the first one who
can make this happens generates an enormous shift in market share and will be
on the upswing for quite a while.

